# PE Problems vs Sample Problems



## NICKOLI (Feb 15, 2011)

Just wondering what those of you (who have taken the PE previously) thought of the problems that were on the PE exam and how they related to the sample problems in the major PE reference materials (i.e. CERM, All-In-One, 6-Min, etc.).

I am thinking about spending some of my valuable study time compiling an index of sample problems for each topic for quick reference. So for example on Water Resources, if I come across a problem to determine the depth of a trapezoidal channel, I can look at my open channel example index and find the related sample problem to work from.

From your experience, are the actual PE problems that much different from the usual simple sample problems in the reference material (to where you really have to understand the concepts) or are they pretty similar? Maybe you noticed this more in one area of the exam (i.e. transportation) than another.

In other words, were you completely surprised by the problems on the PE from the sample problems you had seen studying or were they mostly the same type?

Just wanted to get some advice as I have not come across this question on the board.

Thanks in advance.


----------

